# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  change the logon user id for the db2 server instance.

## jadeite100

Hi All:

I am using Ibm Db2 97 ExpressC on a windows xp computer.
I have administrator rights on my computer attached to a particular domain. I am at work, so I used the work domain.
I thought I installed the db2 972 Express Edition successfully because I go to the control centre and I see the "sample" database.

I forgot to add, when installing the db2 express Edition 972, under the screen "Set user information the Db2 Administration Server", I used the default for domain-->None-use local user account
User Name:db2admin

Under computer management, for Users I see the user "db2admin". I believed this user was created by Db2 972 Express during its installation.

Does anybody knows how to change the logon user id for the db2 server instance.


Yours,

Frustrated

----------

